# IT KEEP GETTING WORSE (who is GRECO?)



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

So now nationals are hiring a 3er party to take over our work the vendors. We are performing initials secures and grass cuts. The problem is every time we performed an initial secure a couple of days later after bidding on everything we go back for re-curring cuts and everything is out debris, trimming and more. Who is this GRECO taking over our business. Whats unbelievable is nationals allowing banks to pick a 3er party to complete the big work, so basically they are giving away the business?. I am getting tired of all this Preservation crap already. And the problem is always those idiots working for penny's on the street trimming a 40 ft tree for $40.00 bucks and killing the industry.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The industry you refer to is not limited to third party carpet baggers. There are other options.
You are choosing to eat at a restaurant where the cook prepares your meal, puts it on a plate and then takes a bite. Then the dishwasher, then the hostess, the girl running the cash register, the waitress, then a few customers as she walks thru the dining area to your table. By the time it arrives, there isn't much left but chewed bread crusts and small remnants with everyone else's goobers. That is if your food even arrives at your table; they may decide to serve it to someone else. Oh, and they want a surcharge for allowing you to eat there.


----------



## mikesbigtruck (Oct 31, 2016)

GTX63 said:


> The industry you refer to is not limited to third party carpet baggers. There are other options.
> You are choosing to eat at a restaurant where the cook prepares your meal, puts it on a plate and then takes a bite. Then the dishwasher, then the hostess, the girl running the cash register, the waitress, then a few customers as she walks thru the dining area to your table. By the time it arrives, there isn't much left but chewed bread crusts and small remnants with everyone else's goobers. That is if your food even arrives at your table; they may decide to serve it to someone else. Oh, and they want a surcharge for allowing you to eat there.


This is the best way I've ever heard this industry described. A few years ago I said, "How bad can it actually be not having to deal with a boss and 9-5 job?" Now that I've taken a bite of the $hit sandwich, I'm going back to my old profession. I've never worked so hard or so many hours for a dollar in my life. :wallbash:


----------



## Call Dave (Jun 16, 2017)

I am really concerned after reviewing so many complaints of this industry, and not of one GC in particular; but, ones like me who have been in the business longer than most of you've been alive. Why all the fuss, aren't you all independent contractors? I have come to believe less than 3% of you all have actually ever built a house from the rough groundings up, may be worked as a labor, but to actually have evidence as in showing you've built any houses just does not add up from all those complaints read about various companies.
People you all need to understand something about PV? Does anyone on here know what their PV actually represents or even know the terminology of PV because if you don't you need to get completely out of business for yourself. Initially learn about being in business by having an educational and hands on experiences or you will never make it to your first retirement security. I made my first security at the age of 41, and it only took me 14 years. You can do it too if you'll learn your PV and stay focused. 
Come on what is this talk about $10 to $15 an hour, who would even work for anyone for free? I paid high school summer students $10 an hour in 2003, and have never charged anyone for their 30 minutes lunch break as that is called a "tax-write" if your a smart business person. That guy who said he was not office material, well guy you are not even a business man, you are a dreamer living on fantasy island somewhere that a GPS could not even locate. You need to be an employee, not er...
The national average wage for anyone self-employed in real estate industry is $45. an hour minimum. Until you know your PV, cost of doing business, being totally legal when comes to insurance binders then you'll know what you must earn to stay in business. If the potentials can't or will not pay then don't be stupid and take it, remember you can't fix stupid; and, yes your verbal promise to a homeowner can hold you liable under any states contract laws. These potentials will soon come around to realize they have no issue in driving a Cadillac, but have issues when comes to their biggest investment - Don't give in to them... Now you know why you can't afford a $15 hamburger?
I read where one person was writing about tree trimming, let me inform all you who engage in such activates. Does your insurance carrier have an endorsement in your binder that you're insured as an experienced arborist? Does that binder show you also have a USDA license? I seriously doubt many of you do, but your out here trimming trees and spraying chemicals - Piece of advice don't get caught! Take a vendor to court for not paying you when they have knowledge of you doing these activities. You'll not leave that court room that day, you will have a new address called a jail cell awaiting for federal sentencing. This is a serious offense in the US, and just recently right here in Alabama finally they caught one trimming trees - He got fined $300,000 and sentenced to 20 years hard labor, probably trimming trees for the government now. When comes to USDA they don't care who your parents or relatives connections, and will take all their assets while introducing you to your new residence for many years ahead. Don't do it! 

These GC [General Contractors or Vendors] do not care about you, you made an agreement with them to do certain task for a set value in dollars, be very careful what you commit to when you are not insured, experienced, and licensed. Going to Voc-Tech or Landscaping School is not experience, that's educational training - Be Safe and Wise...One day you will hear a judge make this statement then the bell will go off in your brain - "Ignorance is no excuse for breaking the rules."

Back in 1970's yes you could get away with just about any building trades, even up into the mid 80's; but, after 911 the federal boys stepped in. Feds have jurisdiction over states, and US Supreme court is the highest law of the US lands, and they don't negotiate.

Don't be stupid, you aren't that rich....And, I sure as heck never like jail neither....


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Call Dave said:


> you're out here trimming trees and spraying chemicals - Piece of advice don't get caught!......This is a serious offense in the US, and just recently right here in Alabama finally they caught one trimming trees - He got fined $300,000 and sentenced to 20 years hard labor


Fascinating story! Can you post up a link?


----------



## Call Dave (Jun 16, 2017)

*Warning!*

Folks. I just contacted State of Michigan SoS, concerning Initial Secure Field Services, and was directed to their representing agency. I found it very odd the agency "never heard of them, but is listed as representatives."
Therefore, I called my home state SoS, and when I gave the lady the name of Initial Secure Field Services located in Michigan - Surprise - Surprise - They are not licensed in Alabama or even registry as such but are advertising for vendors in Alabama. :eek
"_We are a Regional Property Preservation company that is in need of reliable, experienced Property Preservation Contractors in your area._"
Really Initial Secure when you are not even "reliable", wake up this is USA.
I called the number to person who posted, and of course the number redirected to a sales agent named Edward who would not be forwarding at all. Asked for the company's FEID, DUNS and he was clue less of what either meant. Asked for their HUD rate for Winterization, he did not know that either, but did say last year was $70. I said, is that on a 70/30; 80/20/ or 60/40; and, of course blew right over his head because he said, "I don't understand." Foreigner of course. I asked to speak with his supervisor, and of course he refused because he made this statement - What you Americans... is what it sounded like. Are you kidding me - You want my services, operate in our country, and want to blast me for being an American; but, want to treat me like garbage, and will not even answer a simple public record question. OK Me investigated.

Folks, make darn sure you find out all you can about Initial Secure Field Services because they are not at present legal in Alabama, probably not so in many areas. What does this mean for you the vendor? You don't get paid who are you going contact to get paid, if you sue who are you going to sue - You can sue a ham sandwich, but bet you don't get any bread in the end. Be Safe and Wise before you say yes. Do your homework because they're many legal companies nationwide, don't try to become rich over the weekend - Do a good service, and leave those ghostly names off your To Do List, to the No Way list...You'll earn more because you acting wisely -
Take Care:wink


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

My Google Fu skills seem to have diminished. I can't find your story on the tree guy turned Cool Hand Look busting rocks for the warden anywhere. Little help?


----------



## WestCOREO (Dec 3, 2014)

Dave, if you believe anyone has ever received a fine of $300,000 OR been sent to prison for trimming trees without a license in Alabama or any other US state, I have a bridge to sell to you.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

WestCOREO said:


> Dave, if you believe anyone has ever received a fine of $300,000 OR been sent to prison for trimming trees without a license in Alabama or any other US state, I have a bridge to sell to you.


I have a rapidly growing and extremely profitable P&P business I'll sell.


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

And so quick everyone left the greco part aside lol. Bottom line here is we all break into properties everyday with a ghost work order with the name of the owner in front damaging their locks . Thats how it works take it or leave it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm with the guys and we're digging trenches to run drain tile from a house to a pond . Realtor/long time client calls and says he needs a bid on a trashout yesterday. Lol, I said I had just left the town the house was in that morning and said it would be a day or so. He tells me the national ordered the house cleaned out from two different contractors last month and no one showed up and it would supposed to be completed by June 8th.
He sends over pics and pricing and I said it looked like there wasn't much there but on short notice and being one job out of area I had to bill a flat rate (which came out to about $70 cyd).
It was immediately approved and we knocked it out toot sweet. The moral to the story is that even as the nationwide work flow for preservation has slowed to a trickle, the nationals are still using hacks and bottom dollar pricing in their attempts to maintain profits. For you to make a difference in your business you have to put yourself in a position to dictate your own terms so that when the phone rings you are the one telling them "That's how it works. Take it or leave it."


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

don't want to look at it this way for me not to cry lol. thanks


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

GTX63 said:


> I'm with the guys and we're digging trenches to run drain tile from a house to a pond . Realtor/long time client calls and says he needs a bid on a trashout yesterday. Lol, I said I had just left the town the house was in that morning and said it would be a day or so. He tells me the national ordered the house cleaned out from two different contractors last month and no one showed up and it would supposed to be completed by June 8th.
> He sends over pics and pricing and I said it looked like there wasn't much there but on short notice and being one job out of area I had to bill a flat rate (which came out to about $70 cyd).
> It was immediately approved and we knocked it out toot sweet. The moral to the story is that even as the nationwide work flow for preservation has slowed to a trickle, the nationals are still using hacks and bottom dollar pricing in their attempts to maintain profits. For you to make a difference in your business you have to put yourself in a position to dictate your own terms so that when the phone rings you are the one telling them "That's how it works. Take it or leave it."


I've found the most profitable word in this industry is NO, the ones who lose are the ones who can not afford to say it, most people working for nationals cant afford to say no, cant afford to drive to the site, couldn't afford the dump fees if they could get to the site, cleaning up their messes is profitable


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> I'm with the guys and we're digging trenches to run drain tile from a house to a pond . Realtor/long time client calls and says he needs a bid on a trashout yesterday. Lol, I said I had just left the town the house was in that morning and said it would be a day or so. He tells me the national ordered the house cleaned out from two different contractors last month and no one showed up and it would supposed to be completed by June 8th.
> He sends over pics and pricing and I said it looked like there wasn't much there but on short notice and being one job out of area I had to bill a flat rate (which came out to about $70 cyd).
> It was immediately approved and we knocked it out toot sweet. The moral to the story is that even as the nationwide work flow for preservation has slowed to a trickle, the nationals are still using hacks and bottom dollar pricing in their attempts to maintain profits. For you to make a difference in your business you have to put yourself in a position to dictate your own terms so that when the phone rings you are the one telling them "That's how it works. Take it or leave it."



you know is funny, they tell me I demand to much every time I complaint for something. And the sweet phrase comes out. "WE HAVE GUYS DOING IT FOR LESS". I refuse a work order they tell me. " Your volume will decrease, we wont assign any more work and all the BS. They want to complete 15 K roof replacements and pay 90 days. Good luck with it on "PRE-SALE PROPERTIES". THEY CANT EVEN PULL PERMITS. QC HAVE NO FKING IDEA WHAT MASTIC IS. WHAT A MESS.


----------

